# ISO Merengue Recipe



## GarrettB (Apr 21, 2006)

Looking for a basic or an elaborately flavored recipe for making merengues (even if I don't have a copper bowl for whisking egg whites ).


----------



## Marishka_20 (Apr 21, 2006)

*Meringue*

I got this recipe out of my Better Homes and Gardens Cookbook.

*Meringue for Pie*

3 Egg whites
1/2 Tsp. Vanilla
1/4 Tsp. Cream of Tartar
6 T Sugar

     Allow egg whites to stand at room temperature for 30 minutes. In a large mixing bowl combine egg whites, vanilla and cream of tartar. Beat with an electric mixer on medium speed about one minute or until  soft peaks form.
     Gradually add the surgar, 1 tablespoon at a time, beating on high speed about four minutes more or until mixture forms stiff, glossy peaks.
     Immediately spread meringue over hot pie filling, carefully sealing to edge of pastry to prevent shrinkage. bake as directed in individual recipes.

*Four Egg White Meringue: *Prepare as above, except use 4 egg whites, 1 teaspoon vanilla, 1/2 teaspoon cream of tartar, and 1/2 cup sugar. Beat about five minutes or untill stiff, glossy peaks form.


----------

